# Perry GA anyone?



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> Kaden will be showing all 4 days, and I will be taking a couple pictures.


:scared: Only a COUPLE of pictures???? :lol: I'd think you should take MORE than a couple!!

Good luck, Kaden!!! WooHOOO!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Perry, GA*

Wish I were! Have fun and know I'll be at home gowing coat, jonesing for the dog show!

Good luck!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Good luck and can't wait to see photos!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! Ill be taking plenty of pictures, as many as posible any way, I AM supposed to be working you know LOL but if I have to hold the rest of our string ill just get someone else to take them


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awww dang, I used to go every spring. I LOVE this show!!! Nothing ring ready right now though  Wonder and Howie are shaved down, Mr. Wonderful is a pain in the @$$ and needs some retraining, Jinx just came out of heat and her undercoat is missing lol, and Saleen is no where near ready to go in for Obedience... so I'm stuck at home. How far south do you come showing?


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I am pretty much traveling with the handler. I got back Monday. Thi is hard hard work. I lost ten pounds wow. Kaden got winners dog and best of winners the first two days and reserve the third. He got second place the fourth. He now has two points. Pictures will come once I have a working computer again.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats on the ribbons and the weight loss lol. I seem to have leveled off weight loss wise and it is sooooo frustrating. Nursing supposedly burns 5 or 600 calories but the catch is you gots to eat those calories... :arrogant (2): Anyway not the point. 

What handler are you traveling with? Do they go down into Alabama... say Montgomery twice a year?


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> Congrats on the ribbons and the weight loss lol. I seem to have leveled off weight loss wise and it is sooooo frustrating. Nursing supposedly burns 5 or 600 calories but the catch is you gots to eat those calories... :arrogant (2): Anyway not the point.
> 
> What handler are you traveling with? Do they go down into Alabama... say Montgomery twice a year?


Adriano Rocha...not real sure if they go to alabama, I think its more of a we will see when we get theere approach  

LOL Ill probably find that 10 pounds again, im sure of it


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh I think I have it... I'll be GLAD to send it back to you  I MISS going to shows sooo much! I think I'll take one of my bred-by tibbies out this fall and try and finish her. could be hard b/c she's an 'off" color. Maybe I will bump into you, dunno how far north I can go with Nicholas though. Shorter distances are better for us right now haha. Wish I could show Saleen, but that is a big fat NO. Oh well, that's not what I got for so it's ok.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought of you when I was inPerry, there were these odd looking little dogs, and it finally hit me that they were tibbies. I didnt know that tibbies came in Parti !


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL, That's funny !  In tibbies anything goes as far as color and markings is concerned. I am partial to reds and back and TAN tri colors. Tan is all caps b/c for me is must be TAN as in red or caramel colored. Alot of black and tans out there are IMO black and blonde b/c their tan markings are blonde and very light creme. I have a whole tibbie photo album on my profile here. My girl Jinx is the one I want to take out this fall. Weird but I have zero interest in showing Mr. Wonderful and he's probably one of the nicest tibbies out there. Just his goober personality makes him hunch up on the table and sidewined on the down and back, he is such a PAIN!

I had a couple of tibbie friends showing in Perry bummer I couldn't go.


----------



## unquiet_mind (May 10, 2010)

oops sorry for mispost


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Here was a cutie at the Jackson, TN show. He finished his ch. on Friday.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

honestly, and tibbie people probably get this all the time, but when I first started going to shows, I thought that tibbies were just poorly bred pekes when i saw them walking around, they bear a resemblence you know?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

frostfirestandards said:


> honestly, and tibbie people probably get this all the time, but when I first started going to shows, I thought that tibbies were just poorly bred pekes when i saw them walking around, they bear a resemblence you know?


lol, they are a related breed, though tibbies came first I do believe. They argue that they were used to create lhasa's as well. In fact it is possible to breed a smooth coated Lhasa and it look identical to a tibetan spaniel. There is a name for them which I can't spell and normally they are red (info from a former lhasa breeder who now has tibbies)

Humm, wonder who the tibbie in the picture above is. I don't pay much attention to the breed anymore with the exception of a few. I will though very soon be showing again - I hope.


----------

